# Heavyocity Introduces Vocalise 2!



## Heavyocity Media (Jul 17, 2017)

We are very proud to announce the release of *Vocalise 2*, the thrilling sequel to our award-winning GRAVITY Pack. Featuring a collection of all-new, tempo-synced vocal content - including pads, phrases, and a truly innovative collection of rhythmic pedals and motifs - Vocalise 2 delivers over 3 GB of raw vocal inspiration for composers and producers.

*Vocalise 2* will be available for $79 for a limited time. Or get it free with purchase of GRAVITY: Modern Scoring Tools. Offers end July 25, 2017.


----------



## mouse (Jul 17, 2017)

Heavyocity Media said:


> We are very proud to announce the release of *Vocalise 2*, the thrilling sequel to our award-winning GRAVITY Pack. Featuring a collection of all-new, tempo-synced vocal content - including pads, phrases, and a truly innovative collection of rhythmic pedals and motifs - Vocalise 2 delivers over 3 GB of raw vocal inspiration for composers and producers.
> 
> *Vocalise 2* will be available for $79 for a limited time. Or get it free with purchase of GRAVITY: Modern Scoring Tools. Offers end July 25, 2017.





Do people who purchased Gravity previously get it for free?


----------



## Vovique (Jul 17, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## playz123 (Jul 17, 2017)

Finally Vocalise offers tempo synced patches. Yay. That's always been my one and only request re. Vocalise 1. Great news. Was also hoping for an upgrade price, but since all the content is new, guess that's not to be expected. Purchased!
And even though I have Gravity as well, I can understand if it's free to only those who are purchasing that product for the first time.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 17, 2017)

mouse said:


> Do people who purchased Gravity previously get it for free?


I read it if you buy GRAVITY now you get it for free


----------



## zimm83 (Jul 17, 2017)

This is really a great news for us. Vocalise 1 was so good. And now we have the sequel !!! Really liking the tone and new phrases in the walktroughs and specially the tempo synced patches. Thank you Heavyocity. Gravity is such an awesome product, and now we have 4 packs. (... i don't speak of my top vst NOVO wich is ...no words for is .....A w e s o m e....).
Thanks !


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 17, 2017)

The rhythmic pedals seem really cool


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 17, 2017)

Just grabbed......FYI, I had a Heavyocity discount code and it worked on this purchase. 'Heavy10off' is the code for anyone looking to purchase.


----------



## storyteller (Jul 17, 2017)

I dig it! Tempo-sync and, also, those beds... Love it.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jul 17, 2017)

A quick warning for would-be purchasers like myself: according to Heavyocity's website, Vocalize 2 requires Kontakt 5.6.8. So if you are like me and have been holding off on upgrading Kontakt 5, then evidently you'll either need to decide it is now time to do so, or else take a pass on Vocalize 2 until you do so. (I'm doing the latter, as I need my existing libraries to function correctly in my existing version of Kontakt much more than I need another library.)


----------



## playz123 (Jul 17, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> A quick warning for would-be purchasers like myself: according to Heavyocity's website, Vocalize 2 requires Kontakt 5.6.8. So if you are like me and have been holding off on upgrading Kontakt 5, then evidently you'll either need to decide it is now time to do so, or else take a pass on Vocalize 2 until you do so. (I'm doing the latter, as I need my existing libraries to function correctly in my existing version of Kontakt much more than I need another library.)


All my libraries are working flawlessly in 5.6.8 and I have well over a hundred, so if your system is solid, you are probably safe to move forward...unless of course you have some very old and cranky libraries.


----------



## heisenberg (Jul 17, 2017)

mouse said:


> Do people who purchased Gravity previously get it for free?



No. If you login to your Heavyocity account on Heavyocity.com, you will see it is the same deal as the rest.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 17, 2017)

mouse said:


> Do people who purchased Gravity previously get it for free?


From Heavyocity on Facebook: "We're offering the 20% off LTO discount of $79 to everyone at this time, since Vocalise 2 is an all-new instrument with new and separate content from the original. We designed them to compliment each other - so hopefully you get a chance to pick up and use both!" So the answer is no.


----------



## heisenberg (Jul 17, 2017)

And this has been their practice in the past when they introduce new products and new sound packs.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jul 17, 2017)

Looks good but I haven't really dug that deep into Vocalize 1 yet. Looking at the walk-though it looks like more of the same idea yet some new rhythmic additions and some new articulations from a couple of the singers.


----------



## C-Wave (Jul 17, 2017)

Steinmetzify said:


> Just grabbed......FYI, I had a Heavyocity discount code and it worked on this purchase. 'Heavy10off' is the code for anyone looking to purchase.


Doesn't work anymore.. they might have patched their cart system.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 17, 2017)

Ah. Sorry guys.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 17, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> A quick warning for would-be purchasers like myself: according to Heavyocity's website, Vocalize 2 requires Kontakt 5.6.8. So if you are like me and have been holding off on upgrading Kontakt 5, then evidently you'll either need to decide it is now time to do so, or else take a pass on Vocalize 2 until you do so. (I'm doing the latter, as I need my existing libraries to function correctly in my existing version of Kontakt much more than I need another library.)


Apparently NI is forcing all developers to make Kontakt player libraries for 5.6.8 only going forward. It isn't really by choice that developers are doing this now.(read about this from another developer in the commercial announcements section) I , myself , would prefer a library to be available for earlier versions of 5 and not have the library tab feature if it means not having to update Kontakt yet. I'm a little scared off from updating to 5.6.8. at the moment.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 17, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> I'm a little scared off from updating to 5.6.8. at the moment.


Don't wish to turn this into a thread about Kontakt, but was wondering why, Paul?


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 17, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Don't wish to turn this into a thread about Kontakt, but was wondering why, Paul?


 I've read that some people are having issues with libraries deactivating randomly among other issues including crashes , etc. I'd love to get Vocalise 2 , but I'll hold off for now. It sounds like a great compliment to Vocalise 1.


----------



## heisenberg (Jul 17, 2017)

Steinmetzify said:


> Just grabbed......FYI, I had a Heavyocity discount code and it worked on this purchase. 'Heavy10off' is the code for anyone looking to purchase.



They are probably still twitchy over the inadvertent discounting that happened with NOVO on initial release.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 17, 2017)

What happened there? Bunch of guys get a big deal?


----------



## wbacer (Jul 18, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> I've read that some people are having issues with libraries deactivating randomly among other issues including crashes , etc. I'd love to get Vocalise 2 , but I'll hold off for now. It sounds like a great compliment to Vocalise 1.


Yes, when Kontakt 5.6.8 first came out, it had all of the issue you mentioned but apparently they have been resolved.
I've been using it for some time now and it's been rock solid for me.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 18, 2017)

Kontakt in its latest version runs smooth here as well


----------



## playz123 (Jul 18, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> I've read that some people are having issues with libraries deactivating randomly among other issues including crashes , etc. I'd love to get Vocalise 2 , but I'll hold off for now. It sounds like a great compliment to Vocalise 1.


Paul, I suggest there will always be somebody having problems with something and those may be posts of that type. But, based on what I've read and my own experiences, I can only say that 5.6.8, Native Access and Komplete Kontrol are all working together here, smooth as silk, and with no problems. So, personally, I wouldn't be too worried about updating. And those lost library issues did occur a few versions back, but I believe that for most, that is no longer the case.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 18, 2017)

Really liking this library, and the advancements and improvements over version one are obvious. Like NOVO, they obviously spent a lot of time on this one, and it even sounds better than version 1. It's also a very versatile library, and with or without editing the wave files, one should easily be able to feel inspired when composing. Tempo sync is also a major improvement. Great job, Heavyocity!


----------



## hag01 (Jul 19, 2017)

What will be the price after July 25??


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 19, 2017)

Hag01 said:


> What will be the price after July 25??



99 USD, .... I guess


----------

